# Shawnee Ridge Top Village



## jdbacz (Jul 5, 2010)

We're heading to Shawnee Ridge Top Village next week.  I see good and not so good reviews, depending on which unit you get.  This is through RCI, so I'm assuming it's not a Summit unit.  Confirmation letter has no unit # listed.  

Have most units been refurbished?  Would they honor a request for a refurbished unit?  What location would be preferable?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## e.bram (Jul 5, 2010)

while you're there go on the tour, grab the freebies , but don't get sucked in to buy.


----------



## LC06468 (Jul 7, 2010)

I was looking into staying there this summer, but Williamsburg came thru.  Can you let us know what you think about if when you get back?


----------



## wackymother (Jul 7, 2010)

I've been there, once at River Village II and once at Ridge Top Summit. RT Summit was nice and new then. RV II was worn down, but that was a long time ago, so maybe it's been renovated since. Neither of the units was anything great (RT Summit was better, of course), but they were large and spacious and comfortable. Last time we stayed was just at the time Wyndham was taking over the resort, so that's years ago now. 

Shawnee has good activities, including a Saturday night karaoke party that attracts owners from all over the area, not just people who are staying there. If you have children, there are good arts and crafts activities for them. They also have scheduled times for board games, which we liked. 

There's a big indoor pool and several outdoor pools. You can also use the pool at the Shawnee Inn, where there's a big hot tub, too. 

The location is GREAT for the Poconos b/c you're near the Water Gap, the outlet shopping, Camelbeach, and anything else you probably want to go to. If you have young kids, the Shawnee water park, up the road from the Shawnee resort (I don't know if they're actually related--it's where the Shawnee skiing is in the winter) is small but fun for the young ones. They have magic shows and water-balloon games throughout the day. 

Mind you, I haven't stayed at Shawnee in probably five years at least, but I hope there's something useful in here for you!


----------



## jdbacz (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the info!  We've also been to River Village II.  It was okay - but rustic.  I'm hoping we'll like the location and condition of this unit better.   Just found out we'll be in RidgeTop R224.  Any idea on location?  He said this was a newer unit, so hopefully it will have nice furnishings.

We're considering Camelbeach or Dorney Park for a day trip.  Is either better than the other?  Also still wondering if it would be better to do New York City on a weekday or a Saturday.


----------



## wackymother (Jul 7, 2010)

I just asked my 15yo. She says Dorney Park is better...but she doesn't love either one. I've only been to Camelbeach, which is very spread out, and the lines seemed very long to me. 

For New York, Saturday would definitely be a better day. On weekdays you'll be fighting with traffic all the way in and all the way back out. Saturdays in the summer are pretty easy and pleasant, since a lot of the residents go away for the weekend!


----------



## wackymother (Jul 7, 2010)

jdbacz said:


> Thanks for all the info!  We've also been to River Village II.  It was okay - but rustic.  I'm hoping we'll like the location and condition of this unit better.   Just found out we'll be in RidgeTop R224.  Any idea on location?  He said this was a newer unit, so hopefully it will have nice furnishings.



Forgot to answer this one! Sorry, I don't remember anything about the locations. Almost everything at Shawnee involves driving, though. They may have their shuttle running to get you to the activity center and the pools.


----------



## melody (Jul 8, 2010)

Just found out we'll be in RidgeTop R224.  Any idea on location?  He said this was a newer unit, so hopefully it will have nice furnishings.

RT 224 is Summit, it is nicer than the regular Ridge Top.


----------



## TechJoey (Jul 11, 2010)

*Shawnee Ridge Top Summit*

jdbacz and melody,

Not sure if you guys checked in yet? But the summit units are very nice. These are the newer units. We just came from there. They are large and cozy with plenty of light. 3 full baths and a very comfortable king size bed. Though the Ridge Top units are nice, these are much nicer!

The nearest supermarket is MR Zs located 5 minutes away. Their prices are excellent! Make sure you use the membership card in the booklet you are given at Shawnee. The Thai restaurant on the premises (across from the miniature golf) is very good! If you like Chinese food, try the Chinese Take-out next to Mr Zs. Hope you guys have a great time.


----------



## slock (Aug 4, 2010)

Good Morning

Can anyone let me know if the Ridge Top Village units have an open deck or a screened in deck.

Thanks as always.


----------



## carolbol (Aug 18, 2010)

slock said:


> Good Morning
> 
> Can anyone let me know if the Ridge Top Village units have an open deck or a screened in deck.
> 
> Thanks as always.



a screened in deck


----------



## e.bram (Aug 18, 2010)

But the planked floor is not screened. Duh?


----------



## LC06468 (Nov 9, 2010)

jdbacz -- how was your vacation? Im still looking for somewhere to go next summer... Can you share your thoughts on the condos, area, things to do, etc. Toting along our two teens and a tween, so looking for kid friendly things to occupy their time with. Thanks!


----------



## LC06468 (Dec 25, 2010)

(REPOST) jdbacz -- how was your vacation? Im still looking for somewhere to go next summer... Can you share your thoughts on the condos, area, things to do, etc. Toting along our two teens and a tween, so looking for kid friendly things to occupy their time with. Thanks!


----------



## Art4th (Dec 26, 2010)

LC06468 said:


> (REPOST) jdbacz -- how was your vacation? Im still looking for somewhere to go next summer... Can you share your thoughts on the condos, area, things to do, etc. Toting along our two teens and a tween, so looking for kid friendly things to occupy their time with. Thanks!



     I can recommend Shawnee Ridge Top as a great place for a vacation with kids. We started going too late...our daughters were 13 and 17 when we first went 10 years ago. We still go without the kids now. There are lots of activities at the resort and plenty to do in the area. Our kids loved going there.
     There are nearby water parks, horseback riding, candy shops and canoeing down the Delaware River. Outlet shopping is only about 10 minutes away and if you like horse racing there is a harness track about 45 minutes away.
     The units are plenty spacious. You may get a Summit unit through RCI...we did one year, but if your not in the Summit, call a few weeks ahead of check-in and request to be in RT1 to RT20. This area is at the bottom of the mountain, closest to the recreation center. It's an easy few minute walk to the rec center from there...everywhere else you'll have to drive to get to the rec center (or take a long walk).

Art


----------

